# angelschein aus dem ausland machen.



## smalls (8. September 2008)

hallo,

da ich im ausland lebe, habe ich keinerlei moeglichkeit, 3 wochenenden in folge die vorbereitungslehrgaenge zu besuchen.

weiss jemand von euch ne moeglichkeit, den angelschein nur durch die pruefung zu erlangen?

ach so, sorry ganz vergessen. urspruenglich komme ich aus hessen.
ich will endlich mit den jungs egal wo in deutschland ma die hungerpeitsche ins wasser halten koennen. sei es in bayern, oder an der nordsee/ostsee..

es geht mir nicht darum die kohle zu sparen, obwohl das ein netter nebeneffekt ist. vielmehr geht es mir um den faktor zeit, der leider nur begrenzt zur verfuegung steht.

danke


----------



## smalls (15. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein aus dem ausland machen.*

kann mir da wirklich niemand helfen??


----------



## Angler-NRW (15. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein aus dem ausland machen.*

In Hessen ist dies durchaus möglich. Besuch des Kurses ist keine Voraussetzung zur Teilnahme an der Prüfung (in NRW auch, denke in allen Bundesländern der Fall). Mein Bruder und seine Kumpels haben alle von einer CD gelernt und haben dann alle erfolgreich die Prüfung abgelegt. 

Näheres hier ab § 28. Dort steht nichts von der Teilnahme am Vorbereitungskurs.

http://www.hessenrecht.hessen.de/gesetze/87_jagd_und_fischereiwesen/87-26-hfischg/HFischG.htm


----------



## Viper5684 (15. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein aus dem ausland machen.*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> In Hessen ist dies durchaus möglich. Besuch des Kurses ist keine Voraussetzung zur Teilnahme an der Prüfung (in NRW auch, denke in allen Bundesländern der Fall). Mein Bruder und seine Kumpels haben alle von einer CD gelernt und haben dann alle erfolgreich die Prüfung abgelegt.
> 
> Näheres hier ab § 28. Dort steht nichts von der Teilnahme am Vorbereitungskurs.
> 
> http://www.hessenrecht.hessen.de/gesetze/87_jagd_und_fischereiwesen/87-26-hfischg/HFischG.htm


kann abr durchaus vorsaussetzung sein...bei uns in berlin ein Muss...in brandenburg hingegen nicht...also fahre ich im november nach bb 
einfach informieren, oder einfach in nem anderen bundesland machen, falls möglich


----------



## smalls (16. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein aus dem ausland machen.*

hessen waer ja super. 

da koennte ich den schein machen. ich als alter frankfodder.

sauber. weiss noch jemand was das fuer ne cd is?
das letzte was ich habe sind schriftliche aufzeichnung von paarundneunzig.

vielen dank


----------



## smalls (16. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein aus dem ausland machen.*

@angler nrw

habe eben mit der zustaendigen dame bei der stadt frankfurt gesprochen.

der lehrgang ist fester bestandteil der pruefung in hessen.

hmm... uwerde mich interessieren wie dein bruder das gemacht hat..


----------



## Angler-NRW (16. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein aus dem ausland machen.*

Stimmt.

Hatte in § 28 Abs.4 den letzten Satz übersehen. 

In NRW ist die Teilnahme aber keine Pflicht. Siehe § 30 Fischereigesetz NRW http://www.agsbonn.de/allgemeines/fischereigesetznrw/index.html

Deswegen musste mein Bruder nicht hin.


----------



## Crotalus (18. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein aus dem ausland machen.*

Du wirst aber deinen Hauptwohnsitz in dem Bundesland haben müssen in welchem du die Prüfung machen willst. Sogesehen vielleicht die Hauptschwierigkeit für dich.


----------

